# Drone inspection .. your thoughts



## JAScarb (Dec 20, 2018)

Do you think there's a role for drone inspection of roofs?

Health and safety says don't send someone up if you don't have to. Drones can give you a photograph of a whole roof so you can zoom in and see what needs doing before you go up there.


What are your two biggest concerns or questions about this? Have you ever seen or commissioned a drone inspection? Is it the future?



(I'm not a roofer, I'm a marketer. By answering, you are not opening yourself up to being sold to and are under no obligation, I would just like to understand roofing and roofers a little better. I'm here to listen, not to persuade you of anything.)


----------



## BAM (Mar 19, 2019)

It would be foolish to ignore a new technology. When the benefit to roofers becomes more well known, I think they'll buy their own drones. Meanwhile, I think it would be a good service to offer.


----------



## JAScarb (Dec 20, 2018)

I guess there's the insurance and training cost to consider as well as the drone cost. And I'm thinking better to have skilled roofers doing roofing, and drone pilots doing drone piloting, but perhaps if you are a small company you'd tend to want to do it all yourself.


I've got some roofer meetings planned so we'll see what comes of that


----------



## Advanced roofing (Mar 30, 2019)

I personally use a drone often during inspections as we’ll as am contracted by insurance companies to do assessments for them with my drone. Cost for insurance is reasonable and in my province(Saskatchewan) you don’t need a license or training to fly. My insurance cost is a very nice small fraction of what I can make doing inspections for the insurance companies. Being able to inspect every square foot safely no matter what the height or pitch of building is invaluable. To see some inspections and videos I have taken with my drone check out my website @ http://advanced-roofing.ca there’s really nothing that compares to how versatile a drone can be.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

They're great to show work to clients, as long as you're professional and it doen't seem gimmicky


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Yeah, fair enough


----------



## JAScarb (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi Silb, do you have your own or bring someone in?


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

I think drone inspections have the potential to significantly change the industry in three areas: safety, speed, and accuracy. 

Safety, of course, is a paramount concern for every contractor. Drone inspections mean that your employees aren’t spending long hours doing roof inspections and putting themselves at risk of fall and injury. 

Speed is something that your customers are undoubtedly concerned about. Drone inspections are faster than manual inspections, so if there are any repairs needed, you’ll be able to get on them faster. 

Accuracy is maximized when you’re using drone inspections. The data that drones obtain is extremely accurate, and you can start putting it to good use right away.


----------



## Fly High Guy (Jul 12, 2017)

I have found drone technology to be most useful on slate, cedar shake, and clay tile roofs. Also is good for apartment complexes with a lot of square footage. For a single home asphalt shingle roof, the benefit is not really there IMO unless the roof is exceptionally steep. ps - I am a roof consultant and have been flying drones for over 3 years and flying commercially for over 2 years.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

One of the most important benefits for your customers of using drones is the ability to see where the roof, or the coating, may be deteriorating. For example, if you have a white coating, then a drone inspection would allow you to check for any areas that are discolored or dirty. So, you can head off any potential issues with your roof before they become major problems for you.


----------

